# Round 2 Kit & Kickstarter Poll at Wonderfest?



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

While viewing through the galleries of attendee's photos of this years' Wonderfest, I spotted in the corner of a few photos a clipboard with a polling sheet on a table at the Round 2 booth. I grabbed the corner of one photo and did and enlargement and perspective correction in Photoshop. A ballpoint pen covers up a few of the selections, and others are cut off at the bottom, but there is enough info there to clue us in to what Round 2 may be considering for new kit releases, as well as their financial situation with the possibility of using a Kickstarter campaign for some new kits.










Did anyone who attended see this, or fill it out?

Of notable mentions are both a 1/350 AND 1/1000 K'T'inga, 1/350 D7, a 1/1000 _Enterprise-D_ and a 1/48 scale Space: 1999 Hawk.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> While viewing through the galleries of attendee's photos of this years' Wonderfest, I spotted in the corner of a few photos a clipboard with a polling sheet on a table at the Round 2 booth. I grabbed the corner of one photo and did and enlargement and perspective correction in Photoshop. A ballpoint pen covers up a few of the selections, and others are cut off at the bottom, but there is enough info there to clue us in to what Round 2 may be considering for new kit releases, as well as their financial situation with the possibility of using a Kickstarter campaign for some new kits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup
Saw it.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh man! Any chance to enter this poll if you are not at Wonderfest?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I could be talked into a 1/25 Black Beauty. 

but wait, is this a prank? The internet is made from lies and tears you know. Why would R2 have the Sealab kit listed when it's already coming from another company?

Ah well, it's a worthwhile list of interesting things nonetheless.


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

1/350th Ktinga is my grail model. Thomas Sasser did masters for that years ago so they have a jump on it. However, seeing as the Galileo is in limbo Im not holding my breath.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I see 10 kits listed there I would like to see become a reality.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I wish I took part in that!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

A Hawk Ultra Probe and a 1/350th K'Tinga............I'd vote for those in a shot.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> A Hawk Ultra Probe and a 1/350th K'Tinga............I'd vote for those in a shot.


Me too. I want the 1:1000 drydock too (I suggested that to them a couple of years back and, while I don't take credit for it being on their list, I'm happy to see it on there).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

onigiri said:


> 1/350th Ktinga is my grail model. Thomas Sasser did masters for that years ago so they have a jump on it. However, seeing as the Galileo is in limbo Im not holding my breath.


Tom drew up the _plans _for the kit, yes. But no physical parts were fabricated.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I'd be interested in the Enterprise from Star Trek III That includes the Spacedock if made. It would be cool to have an Excelsior with it. I'd wonder how much of the Spacedock could be made because its so huge


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I have to say, Round 2 hasn't announced any models that excite me at all in years. I was stoked about their Akira, and JJprise, both cancelled. But since, then, it's been a big long period of "meh."

Meanwhile, I look over at what Bandai is doing with Star Wars, and it's awesome. I know Bandai is a much bigger company, and it's not fair to compare one to the other, but still.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm quite the opposite. I find many of Round 2's announcements to be quite exciting! They are now re-releasing kits from my long-lost youth, and I'm in kit heaven! (My wallet, on the other hand, has descended into empty hell...)

The new Vanguard kit, while as bad as it was back in 1966, is a welcome piece of my past. I hope they do the Explorer 18, the Atlas Space Station and the Atomic Bomber as well! There are MANY old Hawk kits I would love to be able to buy again. I'm content to wait for the shuttle kit, as I know they will make it as soon as possible and it will be great. The 22-inch Space:1999 Eagle looks awesome as well!

Larry


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I'd be interested in the Enterprise from Star Trek III That includes the Spacedock if made. It would be cool to have an Excelsior with it. I'd wonder how much of the Spacedock could be made because its so huge


Actually the spacedock used for TMP is 12ft x4 x6 feet, and at a scale of 1/1000 it would be the same length as the Excelsior. I've always wanted a model of the spacedock.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

ClubTepes said:


> Yup
> Saw it.


Okay... Did you see it at the Round2 Booth? Other than the Round2 logo, was there any other indication that this survey was made by them? Was it collected by Round2, did you have to go back to their booth to turn it in?
I'm sorry, but most of these ships on the list seem a little too good to be true. A 1:1000 Voyager? Is Round2 even allowed to make Voyager kits? A battle damaged Refit w/drydock is possible because it's mostly re-popped (with new battle damage decals), as is the 1701-D dreadnaught (just a few add-on pieces to an old kit) All the rest on this list require Brand New molds. New cadet series kits seem possible, after the cadet offering they can be repackaged into singles for their new Ships of the Fleet line.
The larger kits... I just don't see them getting done. Even though they made a good showing at this years Wonderfest, I just don't have my hopes up.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Okay... Did you see it at the Round2 Booth? Other than the Round2 logo, was there any other indication that this survey was made by them? Was it collected by Round2, did you have to go back to their booth to turn it in?
> I'm sorry, but most of these ships on the list seem a little too good to be true. A 1:1000 Voyager? Is Round2 even allowed to make Voyager kits? A battle damaged Refit w/drydock is possible because it's mostly re-popped (with new battle damage decals), as is the 1701-D dreadnaught (just a few add-on pieces to an old kit) All the rest on this list require Brand New molds. New cadet series kits seem possible, after the cadet offering they can be repackaged into singles for their new Ships of the Fleet line.
> The larger kits... I just don't see them getting done. Even though they made a good showing at this years Wonderfest, I just don't have my hopes up.


It was at their booth, at least two clip boards with them.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd love a...

Cadet series Akira

1/1000 K't'inga

1/1000 TOS scout/destroyer

Space 1999: Hawk


----------



## Scifitodd (Jan 14, 2014)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Okay... Did you see it at the Round2 Booth? Other than the Round2 logo, was there any other indication that this survey was made by them? Was it collected by Round2, did you have to go back to their booth to turn it in?
> I'm sorry, but most of these ships on the list seem a little too good to be true. A 1:1000 Voyager? Is Round2 even allowed to make Voyager kits? A battle damaged Refit w/drydock is possible because it's mostly re-popped (with new battle damage decals), as is the 1701-D dreadnaught (just a few add-on pieces to an old kit) All the rest on this list require Brand New molds. New cadet series kits seem possible, after the cadet offering they can be repackaged into singles for their new Ships of the Fleet line.
> The larger kits... I just don't see them getting done. Even though they made a good showing at this years Wonderfest, I just don't have my hopes up.


The 1701 TOS 1/350 were new molds, as was the 1701A! The 22" eagle again new molds, and a 1/48 hawk, yes you got it new molds! So why would you not see them getting done after all that Round2 has done so far! It's baffling to hear this kind of doubt! They put a questionnaire out for your ideas and go to the trouble of collecting the data for what? No reason??? The 1/350 enterprise was too good to be true, and look what we got! Come on now, give them some credit! If I worked for Round2, Revel or any other model producer, I would stay the hell away from these forums because this would drive them crazy! I understand why now!:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Toddyboy766 said:


> The 1701 TOS 1/350 were new molds, as was the 1701A! The 22" eagle again new molds, and a 1/48 hawk, yes you got it new molds! So why would you not see them getting done after all that Round2 has done so far! It's baffling to hear this kind of doubt! They put a questionnaire out for your ideas and go to the trouble of collecting the data for what? No reason??? The 1/350 enterprise was too good to be true, and look what we got! Come on now, give them some credit! If I worked for Round2, Revel or any other model producer, I would stay the hell away from these forums because this would drive them crazy! I understand why now!:beatdeadhorse:




I hope Tie Bomber's wrong as there's a few things on there I'd like to see but Tie Bomber's perfectly entitled to say he doubt's some of those would be made. That's not criticising R2 so I don't know why anyone would think model companies would stay the hell away from these forums because some people have doubts about kits being made.

It's probably better than people being too optimistic and then everyone's disappointed when kits don't get made. Ok there's been some moaning when some kits like Thor have been dropped and a few other little niggles but I think plenty of credit's been given to Round 2 on here and especially since the Eagle was announced at Wonderfest.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Good Grief. Focus on the negative much?

Sungod is correct, I was just expressing doubts. Nothing more.
Read other threads if you want flat out anger/vitriol, against Round2. I've read posts here that state the Trek license should be stripped from Round2 and given to other companies. People seem incredulous that Round2 didn't drop everything to work on the Galileo after it won the poll. And when Jamie Hood gives the official word on the Galileo, if it's anything other than "Full Speed Ahead" you will see some major rants from other members on this board!
But what I said would offend the model companies? There are a lot more venomous postings on this board than mine. Give me a break.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Its hard to see all the choices because some moron has got a pen in the way :freak:


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Interesting, I was under the impression he had fabricated parts which is why I was a little dismayed that nothing ever came from it.


John P said:


> Tom drew up the _plans _for the kit, yes. But no physical parts were fabricated.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's no reason he would fabricate any parts. That's the job of the factory in China, once they've made molds from his plans.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't give companies money so they can make a product and then charge me for it.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

That's not how Kickstarter works. You give them money, they make a product, they send you the product. You wouldn't get charged again, unless you voluntarily wanted to buy additional products.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

derric1968 said:


> That's not how Kickstarter works. You give them money, they make a product, they send you the product. You wouldn't get charged again, unless you voluntarily wanted to buy additional products.


Also if they don't produce the kit they don't keep your money either- you get it back so you aren't out anything. No real risk on our point, more of a good faith showing upfront to the company trying to produce something.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Was just over at All Scale trek, and someone who went to Wonderfest lists the 2 ships covered by the pen in the image we've seen.
According to Scotchyn, they are a 1:1000 Constellation (Stargazer), and a 1:1000 Franz Joseph Destroyer.

http://www.allscaletrek.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=3058


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The FJ destroyer is the easiest to kitbash of all the FJ designs. Rather have a dreadnought.


----------



## barrydancer (Aug 28, 2009)

I would buy the hell out of a 1:350 K'Tinga. My Refit needs a proper nemesis. Also the Nebula Class and 1:1000 Galaxy...


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

......I would prefer a 1/350 Reliant !


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Not to take it off topic but am I correct in saying that in the pics of R2's stand at wonderfest the had on show at the MPC side the old General Locomotive,are they reissuing it?reason I ask is I never did get rounf to the BTTF diorama I fancied and dont fancy paying ebay prices so if its coming out again I can wait,sorry again for taking this away from Trek but sdidn't want to start another thread on one model
cheers
Gordon:wave:


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

GordonMitchell said:


> Not to take it off topic but am I correct in saying that in the pics of R2's stand at wonderfest the had on show at the MPC side the old General Locomotive,are they reissuing it?reason I ask is I never did get rounf to the BTTF diorama I fancied and dont fancy paying ebay prices so if its coming out again I can wait,sorry again for taking this away from Trek but sdidn't want to start another thread on one model
> cheers
> Gordon:wave:


Don't you need a 4-6-0 for that? Cool model, though. I have one destined to become the Wanderer from the Wild Wild West movie (perhaps the only good thing in the whole film).

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

ViperRecon said:


> Don't you need a 4-6-0 for that? Cool model, though. I have one destined to become the Wanderer from the Wild Wild West movie (perhaps the only good thing in the whole film).
> 
> Mark in Okinawa


True, the train from Back to the Future III is not "The General" but is the same locomotive used as the "Hooterville Cannonball" in the tv series "Petticoat Junction" and in the first season of "Wild, Wild, West".


----------



## yorkie (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow, an Ultra probe on the list too? Doesn't give scale so I assume it's 1/72 rather than a much larger 1/48? I'd definitely be getting that if it happens. Always wanted a model of the Ultra probe command module - now that would be very nice in 1/48th.

I assume Round 2 still haven''t located the original MPC/Fundimensions/Airfix Hawk molds so I'd be up for a 1/48 Hawk. I do hope they make a 1/72 scale version for nostalgia's sake. I have an unmade Airfix Hawk so if they need a kit to use as a pattern for a new mold...


----------



## enterprise_fanatic (Aug 4, 2014)

What are the chances of seeing the list in its entirety?


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

yorkie said:


> Wow, an Ultra probe on the list too? Doesn't give scale so I assume it's 1/72 rather than a much larger 1/48? ...
> 
> I assume Round 2 still haven''t located the original MPC/Fundimensions/Airfix Hawk molds so I'd be up for a 1/48 Hawk...


Similarly to you, the last I read was that the Hawk molds are still missing in action.

In relation to the 'wish list', your thoughts make perfect sense: if Round2 is creating the new Eagle at 1/48, a future 'adversary' would have to be the same scale. Plus, even if they found the old holds, the lure of a new kit might may the re-pops less attractive.

Similarly the Ultra Probe would have to be unfeasible for Round2 at 1/48. Probably someone here has the in-scale stats, but that'd be four times the length of an Eagle, maybe more? That'd be somewhere in the region of 88" / 7ft+ ? That'd be unattractive target for a standard production kit.

1/72 would probably be the only way to go.

*BF*


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

GordonMitchell said:


> Not to take it off topic but am I correct in saying that in the pics of R2's stand at wonderfest the had on show at the MPC side the old General Locomotive,are they reissuing it?reason I ask is I never did get rounf to the BTTF diorama I fancied and dont fancy paying ebay prices so if its coming out again I can wait,sorry again for taking this away from Trek but sdidn't want to start another thread on one model
> cheers
> Gordon:wave:


Back last year sometime I asked Jamie on the R2 blog if they were going to reissue the old MPC Christies fire engine from 1911 and he responded by saying if the General sells well they'll consider it.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bugfood said:


> Similarly to you, the last I read was that the Hawk molds are still missing in action.
> 
> In relation to the 'wish list', your thoughts make perfect sense: if Round2 is creating the new Eagle at 1/48, a future 'adversary' would have to be the same scale. Plus, even if they found the old holds, the lure of a new kit might may the re-pops less attractive.
> 
> ...




What about the Meta Probe? Looks simpler than the Ultra Probe and they could use parts from the 1/48th Eagle such as the beak.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

SUNGOD said:


> What about the Meta Probe? Looks simpler than the Ultra Probe and they could use parts from the 1/48th Eagle such as the beak.


At 1/48th scale, it would be around five feet long! There are a lot of repetitive segments in the Meta Probe so it could be easy to master as a kit but 1/72nd scale would be more reasonable.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BWolfe said:


> At 1/48th scale, it would be around five feet long! There are a lot of repetitive segments in the Meta Probe so it could be easy to master as a kit but 1/72nd scale would be more reasonable.




I don't know if it would cost more if they ever did it in 1/72 as they'd already have maybe a few parts from the 1/48th kit (the engine bells and beak look the same anyway). If the Eagle sells well I think they could probably do the Meta Probe as you say there's a lot of repetitive segments and they look fairly straightforward in shape.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

As much as I like the design of the Meta Probe, I would think twice about acquiring a five feet model...

I'd buy a 1/72 kit instantly, of course.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

A couple of quick points on the Meta Probe:

Does a physical model still exist? From memory: wasn't it a quick cobble-together that then got quickly wasted in Breakaway? I've seen numerous CGI builds / variants online, but no sign of an original?

Also, isn't it a bit too niche to be of interest? Drawing analogies with Trek & BSG, even the DY-100 and (nu)BSG Valkyrie or Raptor would seem to hold greater interest to fans of those shows

And, obviously, it doesn't seem to be on R2's list!

*BF*

PS: I'm now thinking I need to start a re-watch of the S1 Blu ray set

PPS: There was NO S2 [Paddington Bear Hard Stare®]


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

This story broke AFTER Wonder Fest, but it MAY have an impact on any future new tooling that comes out of R2.
http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...0000-theft-at-SB-based-company-306046911.html
Note that the story does not even MENTION model kits, but that is ALOT of pesos to absorb in your bottom line.
Tom


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Bwain no more said:


> This story broke AFTER Wonder Fest, but it MAY have an impact on any future new tooling that comes out of R2.
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...0000-theft-at-SB-based-company-306046911.html


V sad all around.

Hopefully R2 have known about this matter for a while (in terms of how long it may have taken cases and court docs having to be raised). If that is the case, the Wonderfest and other announcements were hopefully made with this matter behind, rather in front, of them.

Here's hoping for a swift and satisfactory conclusion for all concerned.

*BF*


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Based on the story as presented, R2 is in a position to recoup LESS than 10% of the loss. At least through the courts; I'm not sure whether or not there is insurance against such loss or how it affects their tax situation, but I'm guessing that dollar amount is probably the equivalent of what they've spent on new tools over the past five years.
Tom


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

LGFugate said:


> I'm quite the opposite. I find many of Round 2's announcements to be quite exciting! They are now re-releasing kits from my long-lost youth, and I'm in kit heaven! (My wallet, on the other hand, has descended into empty hell...)
> 
> The new Vanguard kit, while as bad as it was back in 1966, is a welcome piece of my past. I hope they do the Explorer 18, the Atlas Space Station and the Atomic Bomber as well! There are MANY old Hawk kits I would love to be able to buy again. I'm content to wait for the shuttle kit, as I know they will make it as soon as possible and it will be great. The 22-inch Space:1999 Eagle looks awesome as well!
> 
> Larry


My wallet has joined yours there!!!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Bugfood said:


> A couple of quick points on the Meta Probe:
> 
> Does a physical model still exist? From memory: wasn't it a quick cobble-together that then got quickly wasted in Breakaway? I've seen numerous CGI builds / variants online, but no sign of an original?
> 
> ...


The model did exist, at least for a while after filming of the first episode since it was used in publicity shots, I haven't seen any information on it's fate.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bwain no more said:


> This story broke AFTER Wonder Fest, but it MAY have an impact on any future new tooling that comes out of R2.
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...0000-theft-at-SB-based-company-306046911.html
> Note that the story does not even MENTION model kits, but that is ALOT of pesos to absorb in your bottom line.
> Tom



This is the problem with relying too much on digital money...wide open to fraud. Let's hope they can sort it out.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Bugfood said:


> A couple of quick points on the Meta Probe:
> 
> Does a physical model still exist? From memory: wasn't it a quick cobble-together that then got quickly wasted in Breakaway? I've seen numerous CGI builds / variants online, but no sign of an original?
> 
> ...






I find it hard to believe that those who would fork out for the new 22inch kit wouldn't buy a Meta too. Even though it wasn't in the show much at all 1999 fans will probably snap em up if we ever got a kit.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It looks as if the Meta Probe could be easily scratchbuilt utilizing the beak and engine bells from one of the current 1/96 Eagle kit repops.

I've searched for other pictures that would have the rest of the kits listed on the survey sheet, but to no avail. I did find one that had a closeup of the top of the clipboard and header, though.

Did anyone attending the show grab a copy of the survey to take home? If someone did, then perhaps they could take a photo, scan it, or just list the remaining kits on the form.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Well anything can be scratchbuilt but it's still more work than a lot of people would be prepared to do and some people just aren't very good at scratchbuilding.

The whole point is it's being brought up as it would probably be an easier kit for Round 2 to produce than the Ultra probe.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

The Meta Probe was in, what, 2-3 shots during Breakaway? The Ultra Probe got a lot more use in Dragon's Domain, which is an incredibly popular episode of Space. My vote would be for the Ultra.

If R2 wanted to get a lot of use out of one tool, they'd pick the Alien Battlecruiser featured in Alpha Child/War Games/The Last Enemy. There's at least three versions you could build out of one tool with optional parts. IIRC it was even featured in Mark of Archanon in significantly revised form, so there's four.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> The Meta Probe was in, what, 2-3 shots during Breakaway? The Ultra Probe got a lot more use in Dragon's Domain, which is an incredibly popular episode of Space. My vote would be for the Ultra.
> 
> If R2 wanted to get a lot of use out of one tool, they'd pick the Alien Battlecruiser featured in Alpha Child/War Games/The Last Enemy. There's at least three versions you could build out of one tool with optional parts. IIRC it was even featured in Mark of Archanon in significantly revised form, so there's four.




True but 1999/Eagle fans (the people who will buy these kits) will all know the Meta Probe and comparing the 2 probes side by side the Meta just look like it would be much easier for R2 to tool up. I'd love the Ultra Probe too but even the beak is a totally different shape at the rear and there's no join either. The Meta Probe has a full Eagle beak stuck on the front and the rest of the ship is just mainly cylinders and 2 flat rectangular shapes.

As for the Alien Battlecruiser.................I would freakin love one of those too and I bet many other 99 fans would also.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> True but 1999/Eagle fans (the people who will buy these kits) will all know the Meta Probe and comparing the 2 probes side by side the Meta just look like it would be much easier for R2 to tool up. I'd love the Ultra Probe too but even the beak is a totally different shape at the rear and there's no join either. The Meta Probe has a full Eagle beak stuck on the front and the rest of the ship is just mainly cylinders and 2 flat rectangular shapes.
> 
> As for the Alien Battlecruiser.................I would freakin love one of those too and I bet many other 99 fans would also.


Just checked and the Battlecruiser *didn't* appear in Archanon (Bower built a similar model between series and this was used). It WAS caught in the web in Dragon's Domain though, along with most of the other guest ships.

So what scale are we talking for either probe? I figured these would be the 1999 equivalent to the Trek Cadet Series, perhaps two to three per box.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Just checked and the Battlecruiser *didn't* appear in Archanon (Bower built a similar model between series and this was used). It WAS caught in the web in Dragon's Domain though, along with most of the other guest ships.
> 
> So what scale are we talking for either probe? I figured these would be the 1999 equivalent to the Trek Cadet Series, perhaps two to three per box.



It would be really cool to see some of the larger 1999 craft in plastic. I know 99 has never been as big as Trek but I think fans would lap those up. I'd prefer bigger kits though and same with the probes. I think the Cadet series is way too small for any good detail for 99 and Trek.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I believe that Jim Small had a 1/96 scale (same as MPC/Round2 Eagle) resin kit of the Meta Probe out a few years back. I don't know if it is still offered, but I remember it being touted as a studio-scale reproduction of the on-screen craft.

As I stated before, the Meta Probe ship is not a complicated design, and could be easily scratchbuilt using parts of the Round2 kit and some Plastruct materials.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Trek Ace said:


> I believe that Jim Small had a 1/96 scale (same as MPC/Round2 Eagle) resin kit of the Meta Probe out a few years back. I don't know if it is still offered, but I remember it being touted as a studio-scale reproduction of the on-screen craft.
> 
> As I stated before, the Meta Probe ship is not a complicated design, and could be easily scratchbuilt using parts of the Round2 kit and some Plastruct materials.


IIRC, Brian Johnson said that the nose of the 11 inch eagle was duplicated for the Meta Probe model. If you accept that the 44 inch Eagle was 1:24 scale, the 22 in. Eagle is 1:48 scale and the 11 in. Eagle is 1:96 scale, that would mean the Meta probe used onscreen was 1:96 scale. That would make a nice size kit as seen in the picture I posted earlier.
I am really tempted to utilize my last unbuilt original MPC Eagle in a Meta Probe model.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Actually, I just found it:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Trek Ace said:


> I believe that Jim Small had a 1/96 scale (same as MPC/Round2 Eagle) resin kit of the Meta Probe out a few years back. I don't know if it is still offered, but I remember it being touted as a studio-scale reproduction of the on-screen craft.
> 
> As I stated before, the Meta Probe ship is not a complicated design, and could be easily scratchbuilt using parts of the Round2 kit and some Plastruct materials.




It's not one of the more complicated designs yes but sometimes things can be deceptively simple. I've tried scratchbuilding a few things that looked simple at first but they never turned out to be simple and I still haven't finished them. 

And where do you get an accurate beak? The MPC one isn't accurate and it would be a pain trying to alter it.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

SUNGOD said:


> And where do you get an accurate beak? The MPC one isn't accurate and it would be a pain trying to alter it.


You know, if the 1/48 scale kit is a hit, Round 2 would be nuts not to tool a new 1/96 Eagle. Especially for folks who don't have a lot of spare room. So maybe they could repurpose a 1/96 Eagle beak for a Meta kit. Exactly how long would a 1/96 Meta be?

Since both the original MPC Eagle and the Main Mission kit are 1/96, maybe this could be a constant scale for 1999 kits. Although I DEFINITLY want a 1/48 Hawk...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

SUNGOD said:


> It's not one of the more complicated designs yes but sometimes things can be deceptively simple. I've tried scratchbuilding a few things that looked simple at first but they never turned out to be simple and I still haven't finished them.
> 
> And where do you get an accurate beak? The MPC one isn't accurate and it would be a pain trying to alter it.


It IS a pain to alter it, but it can be done. I think there may be resin or 3D printed replacement beaks out there.

I don't think that there is a single accurate part on that entire MPC kit!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bwain no more said:


> This story broke AFTER Wonder Fest, but it MAY have an impact on any future new tooling that comes out of R2.
> http://www.wndu.com/home/headlines/...0000-theft-at-SB-based-company-306046911.html
> Note that the story does not even MENTION model kits, but that is ALOT of pesos to absorb in your bottom line.
> Tom


This maybe the reason for the Kick Starter campaign $360,000 is a lot of money and some businesses would never recover from a loss like that.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

RB said:


> The Meta Probe was in, what, 2-3 shots during Breakaway? The Ultra Probe got a lot more use in Dragon's Domain, which is an incredibly popular episode of Space. My vote would be for the Ultra.


Also the Ultra Probe is in the opening credits of Archer!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Trek Ace said:


> It IS a pain to alter it, but it can be done. I think there may be resin or 3D printed replacement beaks out there.
> 
> I don't think that there is a single accurate part on that entire MPC kit!


You are right, not a single piece is accurate. A friend of mine went all out in 1999 when AMT re-issued the Eagle and built a model with the lab pod and strap on booster packs. He documented over 220 changes and additions to the basic model. He did everything but alter the inaccurate angle of the sides of the backbone framework. He built another one as the red striped Rescue Eagle a few years later and that is the first thing he did, correct the backbone. In that model, there were over 150 alterations to the basic model.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Meta Probe's just as well known amongst 1999 fans though and it was also in the very first episode. Plus that photo of Brian Johnson with the Meta Probe is quite a well known 1999 photo. 

I never remembered the Ultra Probe from when I first saw the series around 1976 but I've been aware of the Meta from that photo alone which turned up in magazines like Starlog etc...........until I became aware of it through repeats on tv later on.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

RB said:


> Exactly how long would a 1/96 Meta be?


Approximately two feet long, as far as I can remember.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RB said:


> Exactly how long would a 1/96 Meta be?





Trek Ace said:


> Approximately two feet long, as far as I can remember.


He said "exactly", not "approximately".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

enterprise_fanatic said:


> What are the chances of seeing the list in its entirety?





Yes it's funny how some of it's cut off and there's a whacking great pen over some of the list.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Glad that Round 2 FINALLY has published the Wonderfest poll: http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/2314-round-2-models-wonderfest-2015-survey/


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Bwain no more said:


> Based on the story as presented, R2 is in a position to recoup LESS than 10% of the loss. At least through the courts; I'm not sure whether or not there is insurance against such loss or how it affects their tax situation, but I'm guessing that dollar amount is probably the equivalent of what they've spent on new tools over the past five years.
> Tom


Probably more likely what they spent on new tools for only a few models.

Tooling is VERY, VERY expensive.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't believe in Kickstarter, not since the Oculus Rift fiasco.
I won't pay a company to make a product that they may or may not produce and sell back to me. If they don't believe in their product enough to finance it, neither do I.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What was the Oculus Rift fiasco?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The kickstarters I've been a part of, my contribution WAS payment for the product.
For instance, I contributed $50 toward the production of a book. When the book was published, my credit card was charged, and the book was sent to me (plus a couple of extras). If you'd contributed $100, you got 2 books and more extras.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea_ I've never seen a kickstarter not send you the products you paid for if the project went thru. The money you pledge upfront IS the payment for whatever product was involved- Plus never heard of any money ever being charged if the product didn't go thru. With the high cost of tooling and the higher risk of not selling I think this is a great way to fund a project. A lot of people say they really want a certain kit and will buy a case or so if available then when the time comes never buy a single one.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Atlantis did a kickstarter to recreate the old Aurora gladiator models. They also used it as a gauge of interest. In the end, they didn't get anywhere near enough pledges to pay for the project, thus realized they'd never sell enough kits to make any money, thus cancelled the project. I'd made a pledge, but was never charged.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

John P said:


> Atlantis did a kickstarter to recreate the old Aurora gladiator models. They also used it as a gauge of interest. In the end, they didn't get anywhere near enough pledges to pay for the project, thus realized they'd never sell enough kits to make any money, thus cancelled the project. I'd made a pledge, but was never charged.




I think there's a big danger on relying too much on something like Kickstarter though as many people who would buy a kit might not necessarily sign up with Kickstarter and some might not even have heard of it.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> I think there's a big danger on relying too much on something like Kickstarter though as many people who would buy a kit might not necessarily sign up with Kickstarter and some might not even have heard of it.


I'm not exactly sure what a kickstarter is, so I'm thinking some one from R2 should start a thread explaining instead of people searching through a thread about something else.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

www.kickstarter.com

Basically (as I understand it), a company wants to produce a product - They decide they need, say, $100,000 to be able to finance its production. One unit will cost, say, $25 retail. They ask for a donation of $25 and promise to send you one of the items. $50 donation, two items, etc. Maybe they'll throw in an extra like autographing it, or a charter ownership certificate.

If they get their goal amount of money, they go into production, you get your stuff, and they charge your credit card.

If they don't make their goal, they cancel the project and you don't get charged.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

My only problem is that Kickstarter takes a portion of the money. If I'm putting money out to "finance" the production of a model, I'd like Round 2 to get all of it.
I guess there's ALWAYS a middle man.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*Cygnus*

I would love to see R2 re-tool the Cygnus from the movie black hole


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

RMC said:


> I would love to see R2 re-tool the Cygnus from the movie black hole


Sadly, Jamie at Round 2 has confirmed that Disney nixed Black Hole reissues...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> My only problem is that Kickstarter takes a portion of the money. If I'm putting money out to "finance" the production of a model, I'd like Round 2 to get all of it.
> I guess there's ALWAYS a middle man.


If a business did everything for free, it wouldn't exist very long.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't care how companies like R2 get their kits out as long as we get em. As John P says they're a business not a charity. It's like when people were moaning about them repopping the old MPC Eagle kit. I can see peoples point about yet another reissue of that mediocre old kit and why should people buy it.........but that seems to have worked. Many people must have bought that kit and hey presto..........we're now getting an all new Eagle.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RB said:


> Sadly, Jamie at Round 2 has confirmed that Disney nixed Black Hole reissues...




I'd like to see the Black Hole kits again but preferably with some new parts to replace some of the worst aspects (such as the dome and claws on Vincent) but sounds like Disney are up to their usual tricks.


----------



## Scifitodd (Jan 14, 2014)

Ends July 31st..............

Hello Members, please voice your opinion in choosing the next kits to be released by Round2 Models by visiting the link below! You can only CHOOSE ONE in each category, so please don't add what you wish for, these are the questions they want the answers to for now. We will hear more after they see what everyone chooses for now! But, you have to vote to have an opinion, so please participate!



http://www.collectormodel.com/#sthash.wI1C63Wx.dpbs


----------



## Scifitodd (Jan 14, 2014)

irishtrek said:


> I'm not exactly sure what a kickstarter is, so I'm thinking some one from R2 should start a thread explaining instead of people searching through a thread about something else.


Here you go, Jamie sent me this information on a Kickstarter Program.

As I understand it (and I haven’t studied every aspect of it myself), Kickstarter works like this…
A person or company has an idea, but they don’t have enough capital for initial start up costs. I our case, this would be the tooling needed to create a particular kit.
They go to Kickstarter to start a campaign to raise $X0,000. I believe they have to review it and approve it before it is allowed to move ahead.
Campaigns usually run for a month. The goal has to be reached within that timeframe. Usually a website is set up along with a video that explain exactly what the plans are, what the product will be, what the pledge awards are, etc.
Once the campaign starts, anyone can pledge money toward the project. As incentive to get pledges, awards are given at different price points. The more you give, generally, the more you get. Give $1-5, and you get a smile and a thank you, pledge $10 and get your name on the instruction sheet, give $25 and you get a t-shirt, etc. Usually at about the usual retail price level of the end product you get a copy of the product. So if we are trying to fund what will eventually be a $50 kit, you get a kit for pledging that amount. Pledge incentives can get pretty wild and go pretty high. Pledge $X,000 and get the one of a kind mockup, pledge $X0,000 and we’ll fly you in for the big unveiling, whatever… 
Then there are “push goals”. If we were shooting for $X0,000 dollars and twice that was pledged, then we’ll do the kit plus add-ons, more options, pay a known artist for the box art, etc. If 4x the amount we needed gets pledged, then we’ll do a whole second kit, etc. 
What happens if the goal isn’t reached? Nothing. No one pays. The product isn’t funded. It won’t happen unless we find some other way to pay for it.
So, what happens if the goal is met? The party that has their product funded can use everything that the campaign earns towards whatever they want. They SHOULD follow through with everything they publicize and deliver product, etc. Once everything is delivered, the company can still use the assets they’ve built to continue selling through ll of the normal channels to the rest of the world. People that pledged immediately get charged whatever they signed up for. Then they wait for whatever they were to receive. Technically, it is truly “pledge” given in good faith that the party is going to follow through and deliver. Things can still get delayed or possibly even cancelled in extreme cases. If that happened often, kickstarter wouldn’t still be around obviously. Oh, and Kickstarter gets a percentage of what was pledged.
It is really a chance for consumers to “put their money where their mouth is” and support something they want to see happen. It seems like a simple enough concept, but there is a lot of marketing and politicking that has to go on to get a project funded. People make livings these days by helping companies and people get their Kickstarter campaigns funded.

James Hood | Senior Designer 
Polar Lights & Lindberg Brand Manger
––––––––––––––––––––


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

As I've said previously it 'maybe' can be a good idea but I think there's a danger of companies relying too much on something like KS to gauge interest for a kit.

Many people who would otherwise buy a kit might not sign up with it. I've never signed up with KS as of yet. Many people (like me) are also burned out with signing up with more and more sites especially putting credit card details on yet another site.


----------

